# Looking for William Broomfield Seaman



## Sirrocco (May 4, 2013)

William Broomfield 30/09/1821 of Lyndhurst went to sea aged18 served 2 years in the Royal Navy (no foreign service). Obtained Seamans Ticket aged 24. 3 Jul 1847 departed Gravesend on ship Minerva Arrived New Zealand 13 Oct 1847. I am trying to validate this and do not know where to look to find records of his service. Passenger Lists do not seem to list the crews so can any one tell me where to find the information. I would like to get proof of his Seamans Ticket etc. Hoping that this may shed light on his parents. Thank you.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi,
I cannot find a copy of his seamans ticket. Do you have a copy? If you have could you post it as an attachment?

There were at least 26 ships with the name MINERVA around in 1847. However the only one listed as voyaged to New Zealand in 1847 is a London registered vessel of of 678 tons, owned by Wigham, captained by McBeath. Is this the vessel you have?
If it is, then her crew agreement *may* be in the British National Archive in the piece BT98/1324
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C4065691

regards
Roger


----------



## Sirrocco (May 4, 2013)

Hi - No I do not have the Seamans Ticket, it is all family fact handed down over the years, now trying to prove it. He jumped ship with another man named Pritchard. This was written up in Memoirs of their life. I have tried the site suggested, will have to look at it some more I don't seem able to find Minerva 1847, perhaps I am not using it correctly. Thank you


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
After searching NZ newspaper archives I can confirm that The London registered vessel MINERVA is the vessel you seek.
It looks like his seamans ticket has been lost or destroyed but this would not give you any information about his parents.
You can double check for a fee, at "Find My Past" 
http://www.findmypast.co.uk/
I have found his ticket number
The crew agreement should tell you his NOK and his last address. I have sent you a* Personal Message*.
Regards 
Roger


----------



## Kiwisteve (Aug 22, 2014)

*Steve*

Hello Sirrocco. Not sure if this thread is still active but I will comment anyway. The William Broomfield you seek is my great, great grandfather. My granmother, Ethel Hilda is the daughter of James Blake Broomfield / Anna Maria kelly and he is the son of William Broomfield / Elizabeth Congdon. Our family remains in the same small district that William and Anna settled in New Zealand, a place called Whitford. I grew up within 15 minutes of Broomfield Rd named after William and Elizabeth and within just a few km of the Broomfield homestaed in Waikopua of James (Jim) and Anna and have an uncle still living on that road.
Jim and Anna donated land for a cemetery on Waikopus road, just behind the homestead site and many of my family are buried there including grandmother and my father. 
You are correct that William jumped ship from the Minerva in 1847 at Auckland and he established himself in Whitford. Later he operated a ferry/barge in that area. One of his sons, Richard, also became a seaman but was drowned locally just outside the harbour.
Happy to discuss further at [email protected]


----------



## Sirrocco (May 4, 2013)

I have pm you


----------

